# Canford summer music school, UK



## Tanstaafl49

Canford has an annual music school, run for three weeks in July/August, currently at Sherborne School in Dorset. It runs residential courses in practical playing in various orchestral set-ups & choirs and generally costs just onder £500 for a single room for a week. At the moment there are still vacancies for musicians on the following instruments and we can offer some reduction in fees in order to fill these places quickly - please email me direct at [email protected] if you are interested and I can let you have more details.

We are looking for players of: Oboe, clarinet, bassoon, sax, french Horn, Bass trombone, Tuba, percussion, violin, viola, and double bass. 
Also tenor and bass singers.

I wouldn't usually post this on a forum, but we've been going for years to this school and it's a lot of fun as well as a lot of music so thought I'd spread the word a bit wider - no personal financial advantage in plugging it!


----------

